# Adobe Encore: Problem bei Button mit Bild



## johnny_dub (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich will mit Adobe Encore ein Szenenmenü für einen Film machen, dazu will ich, dass erst wenn man einen Titelnamen markiert soll über diesem ein entsprechendes Bild aus der Szene erscheinen, leider erscheint kein Bild sondern lediglich ein farbiges Rechteck.
Ich gehe dabei wie folgt vor:
Ich habe mein Menü in Photoshop offen öffne dann die entsprechende PSD-Datei, wo das Bild drin ist und bringe es per Copy&Paste in die Menüdatei. Dort schiebe ich es an die richtige Position. Dann füge ich es der Gruppe (+)Szene X hinzu und benenne es in dieser Gruppe in (=1)Szenenbild um. In der Gruppe befindet sich natürlich auch das Textfeld, was immer angezeigt werden soll.
Könntet Ihr mir helfen, was ich falsch mache?

Gruß


----------



## darkframe (8. September 2008)

Hi,

ich kenne mich zwar mit Encore nicht aus, dafür aber recht gut mit den DVD-Spezifikationen.

Das, was Du beobachtest, ist das Highlight, das bei der Anwahl des Menüpunktes erscheint. Ein Highlight durch ein farbiges Bild zu ersetzen, funktioniert bei einer DVD nur mit einem Trick, der sich z.B. bei DVDLab "Switched Menu" nennt.

Dazu benötigt man für jede mögliche Kombination von leerem Bildrahmen und angezeigtem Bild eine eigene Menüseite, nämlich einmal mit Bild und einmal ohne. Die Navigation muss dann so ausgelegt sein, dass automatisch auf die Menüseite mit Bild umgeschaltet wird, sobald der entsprechende Link angefahren wird. Das Highlight wird dabei auf "unsichtbar" gesetzt, so dass nur der Bildwechsel sichtbar wird. Ob so etwas auch mit Encore möglich ist, weiß ich nicht. Ein Nachteil ist außerdem, dass bei den meisten Playern eine kurze Verzögerung beim Wechsel der Menüseiten zu bemerken ist.

Eine andere Möglichkeit, so etwas auf DVDs zu bewerkstelligen, gibt es nicht, da die Spezifikationen das nicht vorsehen.

Falls meine "Erklärung" Dir nichts sagt, schau mal hier. Das ist die Erläuterung zu DVDLab (leider nur in Englisch verfügbar), aber vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter.


----------

